# Is there a way to keep drinking glasses clean and clear...



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Is there a way to keep drinking glasses clean and clear...


...While still using a dishwasher?


I know that the best option is to handwash at all times. I do clean all my pots, pans and knives by hand all the time. But I would really like to know if there's a way to put our new drinking glasses in the dishwasher and still keep them nice and clear.

Is there a way?

Thanks!

dan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe use liquid dish detergent?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I wonder if there is an alternative to the extremely harsh dishwashing soap, still for use in the dishwasher. 


hmmm...
thanks,
dan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

get a water softener and or a reverse osmosis water filter for your water supply.

Phil


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

If you don't have a chemical rep for your dishwashers then the best way
is to soak them in bleach and water over night....a lot of the mineral buildup
that causes a cloudy film that cannot be removed by simply washing them will come off with about a 80%/20% bleach/water solution...just soak over night.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

As per Phatch is referring,
Minerals in water are usually the culprit for spotty dishwasher glasses.
Reverse osmosis and/or a water softener will help.

(that recipe you gave Even Stephen looks harsh!!!... )
Luc H.


----------

